# Skipooterky's Magic Carpet Ride



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky's Magic Carpet Ride

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No doubt the boy's have a little SteppenWolf playing while they take 
their magic carpet ride, cruisin for hens...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Up Up and Away! Glad they took their magic lamp with them - you never know when a quick wish will come in handy on their whirlwind adventure (Especially if they're cruising for chicks!...)*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh what a magnificent carpet, enough room for them to sit comfortably and take in the scenery as they glide effortlessly around. A nice polished lamp there I see as well ?????


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Now that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh wow I love Magical carpet's and fairy tail movie's. Skipper and his gang sure are having a great time. I think they are looking for there fairy princess... Skipper says to Scooter lets sing the Magic Carpet song. It goes like this

Skipper and his friends singing the Magic Carpet song...​
I like to dream yes, yes, right between my sound machine
On a cloud of sound I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
You don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
And so I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well, someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around, a lousy candle's all I found

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well, you don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away​


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

As our trio cruises the Mediterranean skies on their luxurious new Persian Rugmobile on a Saturday night (also on the way to pick up their dates to see the premiere of _Aladdin_), they each hum a tune that reflects their thoughts for the moment (due to a lack of audio system presently equipped on their jetset carpet-ride)...

Prince Sparky




_"She'll really be impressed."_

Prince Scooter




_"I wish this was a flying Harley!"_

Prince Skipper




"Let's try an inverted Negative G dive on this bad boy!"


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> As our trio cruises the Mediterranean skies on their luxurious new Persian rug-mobile on a Saturday night (also on the way to pick up their dates to see the premiere of _Aladdin_), they each hum a tune that reflects their thoughts for the moment (due to a lack of audio system presently equipped on their jetset carpet-ride)...
> 
> Prince Sparky
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness Nick where do you find all of this incredible information and insight, I am sure you must be thinking up these little gems all day surely :2thumbs::laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



No doubt the boy's have a little SteppenWolf playing while they take 
their magic carpet ride, cruisin for hens...

Click to expand...

 That was most assuredly the song playing in my head while I was creating this picture. 



SPBudgie said:



Up Up and Away! Glad they took their magic lamp with them - you never know when a quick wish will come in handy on their whirlwind adventure (Especially if they're cruising for chicks!...)

Click to expand...

 What more could three guys want? A magic lamp and a magic carpet... 



Pretty boy said:



Oh what a magnificent carpet, enough room for them to sit comfortably and take in the scenery as they glide effortlessly around. A nice polished lamp there I see as well ?????

Click to expand...

 You got it, Cathy! The boys are flying in style. 



Niamhf said:



Now that looks like a lot of fun! 

Click to expand...

 I always thought it would be fun to fly on a magic carpet too. 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh wow I love Magical carpets and fairy tail movies.

Click to expand...

 Off they go..... Whooooosh! :wave:



Jedikeet said:



Our trio cruises the Mediterranean skies on their luxurious new Persian rug-mobile on a Saturday night , they each hum a tune that reflects their thoughts for the moment

Click to expand...

It was fun seeing what you pictured each of the boys' thoughts to be. 
Sparky the romantic, Scooter the groove guy and Skipper the adventure seeker. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Giving a much needed rest to their wings, the boys decided to dust off their magic carpet and let it do the flying this time.

Great picture! Now we need a story to go with it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Giving a much needed rest to their wings, the boys decided to dust off their magic carpet and let it do the flying this time.

Great picture! Now we need a story to go with it.

Click to expand...

Thanks! I believe these four pictures should all be incorporated into one story. 
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/319833-skipooterky-snake-charmer.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/321193-skipooterky-traversing-sahara.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/322585-skipooterkys-magic-lamp.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/323737-skipooterkys-magic-carpet-ride.html​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute and funny as usual,Deb! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooterky*

In the imagination each one can roam so totally free of any restriction. Just rest and be and see the world become free!!!! Have a blessed holiday every Birdy . Jo Ann:hug::music::happy4::tb:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

And yet again Skipooterky amazes us by their ability to navigate the skies by riding a magic carpet! 
Most likely they are going back to the Cave of Wonders to meet Aladdin and they may even find some Snickers bars among the treasures there too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



Very cute and funny as usual,Deb! Thanks for sharing!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby! 



Jo Ann said:



In the imagination each one can roam so totally free of any restriction. Just rest and be and see the world become free!!!! Have a blessed holiday every Birdy . Jo Ann:hug::music::happy4::tb:

Click to expand...

 So true, Jo Ann. We have many things to be grateful for this Thanksgiving. 



aluz said:



And yet again Skipooterky amazes us by their ability to navigate the skies by riding a magic carpet! 
Most likely they are going back to the Cave of Wonders to meet Aladdin and they may even find some Snickers bars among the treasures there too. 

Click to expand...

Are Snickers bars considered treasures? :laughing1:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Are Snickers bars considered treasures? :laughing1:*


Indeed they are and I'm sure Scooter would agree they are the chocolaty kind of treasures!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So continues the fantastical tale of Skipooterky's Arabian nights! 
Always making the ladies swoon and accompanied by their faithful lamp they traverse the Saharan paradise in search of treasure and some trouble, no doubt


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



So continues the fantastical tale of Skipooterky's Arabian nights! 
Always making the ladies swoon and accompanied by their faithful lamp they traverse the Saharan paradise in search of treasure and some trouble, no doubt 

Click to expand...

Trouble? With such little innocent faces you think these three adventurous boys would actually be looking for trouble!? :laughing1:*


----------

